

Drawing a decorated Christmas tree with LaTeX and TikZ - idle
http://tex.stackexchange.com/q/39149/213

======
britta
Cute! A couple years ago my friend and I made a little web toy for misusing
Unicode characters as "non-denominational holiday tree" ornaments:
<http://unicodexmas.com/> \- we're thinking that next year we'll hook it up to
moo.com's API to let people print geeky greeting cards with it.

------
tikhonj
I'm surprised that some of the trees (particularly Altermundus's one) are
actually really pretty.

